# Iron Horse Transit 0.0



## 4416 (16 Jul 2008)

Hi.

Im considering buying one of these but for the life of me I cant seem to find any specs for them anywhere

Iron Horses webpage is very thin on details!

Anyone have any experience or opinions of the 'Transit'?

http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/bikes/transit/transit0.php

Thanks


----------



## hubgearfreak (17 Jul 2008)

4416 said:


> for the life of me I cant seem to find any specs for them anywhere



ok, open the link you've posted above.

on the top left of the page it says iron horse
below that it says transit
below that it says spec have you tried clicking there?


----------



## Greenbank (17 Jul 2008)

My opinion would be:

I don't like Alu frames or flat bars and straight forks are for Colnagos. 38x16 is far too small a gear (63") unless you live in Devon/Cornwall.

On the plus side, the colour is ok, it looks like it has rack bosses and you might even be able to fit mudguards (but I can't quite tell).

For £359 it looks like a vaguely ok deal. Nothing special.


----------



## 4416 (17 Jul 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> ok, open the link you've posted above.
> 
> on the top left of the page it says iron horse
> below that it says transit
> below that it says spec have you tried clicking there?



Wow! I didnt evn notice that!

Thanks....I was thinking that their page was a waste of time


----------



## Joe24 (17 Jul 2008)

Looks wise, i dont like it. Colour no good, hubs no good, flat bars dont look right, much prefere drop bars or bull horns.
For £359, you could get a Fuji Track and have cash to spare, a Giant Bowery, maybe a few others. 
Would be worth a look for other off the peg fixies aswell.
The Felt Dispatch is nice, i even comes with a spanner that fits on the bottle bolts


----------



## hubgearfreak (17 Jul 2008)

4416 said:


> Wow! I didnt evn notice that!



sort of thing i keep doing

there's these too, i don't know any more than is written on their site though

http://www.chargebikes.com/products/bikes/list.php?type=700


----------



## 4416 (19 Jul 2008)

Well, I took the plunge and bought the Iron Horse today and all I can say is wow!

What a bike.....I love it


----------



## porridge (19 Jul 2008)

A different type of bike, but I got the Iron Horse transit 1.0 and its fantastic, rarely see anything about bikes from this company.


----------

